# Reparto Corse



## esilva349 (Dec 25, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can buy the reparto corse wheel decals that come on the 2011 models?


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

I could be wrong and there are plenty of folks who know far better that I on such matters... However, it is my impression that the Reparto Corsa markings are reserved for things actually made in the Bianchi Reparto Corsa facility in Italy.

Anyone?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*A Rose by any Other Name?*



Cruisinscoot said:


> I could be wrong and there are plenty of folks who know far better that I on such matters... However, it is my impression that the Reparto Corsa markings are reserved for things actually made in the Bianchi Reparto Corsa facility in Italy.
> 
> Anyone?


I believe you are correct Cruise - only Italian-made stuff bears that fine marking.

I doubt the OP will find decals for that readily available.


----------



## pferreira (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm selling my Reparto Corse wheels that came with my Bianchi Sempre (Veloce).
They are brand new, never used...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

What are you putting on, pferreira?

Euruses or Racing 1s would be my top choice.


----------



## pferreira (Nov 11, 2009)

Not sure yet... I'm also looking at the Campi stuff... Maybe to keep it all Italian!


----------



## esilva349 (Dec 25, 2010)

those are nice, what is your asking price?


----------



## pferreira (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't know... make me an offer I can't refuse!
I'm only selling the wheels no tires or casset.


----------

